# Bioactive vivarium



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

I really wanna make willow a bioactive vivarium in the future, and I have a few questions. Will the bugs escape through vent holes, or the holes I cut on the roof for heat lamps? How can I protect the wood? (her cage is made out of maple) I heard people still put litter boxes under the wheel when doing a bioactive set up. Do I still change that every day? If any of you have tried a bioactive set up, did your hedgehog eat all the bugs used for cleaning up?

Disclaimer: I'm doing this for willows happiness, not because I don't wanna clean.


( Sorry, I just realized that I put this in the wrong section. I don't know how to move it. Can someone move it please.)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Moved! 

So I haven't done this just yet, but I'm planning to soon. The bugs could escape through vent holes, so that is a risk. They're not too likely to, since the idea is for the viv to be a better environment for them, but it's still possible. My roommate is phobic of insects, so I'm planning to cover the vents & door mesh for my girls' vivs with window screening to try & ensure we don't have too many escapees.

Do you already have the wood sealed against her urine? If not, you'll want to seal it with child-safe sealant. I don't have any brand recs, but if you search for homemade/wood vivs on the forum, I know it's been discussed before.

Not sure about litter box - I haven't decided what I'm doing with that yet. And I'm fairly certain they do eat a good number of the insects, but I don't think they've eaten them all in the posts I've seen discussing it. Draenog can weigh in on that better! Also I definitely recommend joining this Facebook group if you're interested - https://www.facebook.com/groups/1712848775672889/


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! I'm still debating between naturalistic and bioactive. I just need some reassurance that wood lice isn't going to escape and infest my hair and that I won't wake up to bugs crawling on me lol. I just don't like live bugs. The window screen is a good idea, and I'll look at that Facebook group too. If I do naturalistic instead do I need to change the bedding every week? Willow is completely litter trained.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It depends on the bedding & how thick it is. I would say it would all need to be changed at least monthly. But if she's completely litter trained, you could likely get away with the monthly changing & just change out her litter box regularly, and any necessary spot cleaning.


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies!:grin:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It really depends on the kind of bugs and how large your vent holes are. No bugs can escape from my vivs because I have ventilation strips made of extra fine mesh and there are no holes otherwise (my lamps are inside the enclosures). Some insects can climb wooden walls or even glass, so they could possibly escape, others (such as springtails) will stick to moist earth and actually avoid escaping because it'll be the death of them. But the smaller the mesh or holes, the better - insects such as roaches are often pretty good climbers and escapees. 

Wood needs to be treated well if it isn't waterproofed already, one of the best and most commonly used options is yacht varnish. Some people use pond liner to line the bottom and sides (halfway). 

I personally don't use a litterbox but some people do. And yes the hedgehog does eat the cuc so you have to top up regularly, but if you provide shelter for them (like heavy stones for example) they will be able to hide and not all of them will be eaten. Some of the species in my viv are breeding successfully.


----------

